# I have cheated on my ex wife 4 times



## sweetpie (Jan 5, 2012)

I have cheated on my ex wife 4 times and she has forgave me for the 3 but the last one was with her cousin and she had me move out so she could think about what she wanted to do. In the mean time my job I had moved to TN. And I went she told me it would be could for me to go so she could think. I would go to back every other week and visit but got the cold mean hearted shoulder.So out of anger I asked her for a divorce and started seeing another woman (which I have been with for over a year and living with)and she started seeing other people too. I have never took blame or realized what hurt I have put her thru cause never suffered anything from the previous times I have cheated. It took her kicking me out and now a year later i want her back. She says she still loves me tells me this when we talk I have even had sex with her when i go to visit my kids. But she says she is not ready to get back. And I dont no why I no i have been mean to her knowing she is with someone else, we were each others firsts and she is still with the guy, he use to text her until I asked for him to stop. . But its because I am hurt and dont no how to deal with the pain inside. She has told me to go back to the person that she loved what i mean by that is being nice and caring to her and her fealings. So that is what I have been doing. My ex and current girlfriend are friends and talk. She (ex) has told my current girlfriend, she still loves me, but not in love with me, and that she has nothing to worry about. Ex is not interested in getting back with me, she is adjusted to the way things are now. We also have children and I am missing them and not able to drive up there as often as I would like. My girlfriend came to me after christmas this year after she got her son back from his dad. I went up Dec 22, she(girlfriend) followed Dec 28 and we both flew back Jan 2nd. We stayed at my ex wifes 3 nights and my mom and dads 2 nights. My girlfriend helps me cope with missing my kids and i have day to day contact with them as well as my ex-wife. I love my girlfriend and asked her to marry me, but she turned me down stating she was not ready.. I am so confused on what I need to do. So that is what I have been doing. My ex has started seeing someone I despise. I have made it a living hell for her and him, yet she is still seeing him, and lieing about it. I guess my question is how can i make her (ex) love me and want me back.


----------



## armywife0520 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, you have a lot going on. How can you show your ex youre serious if you are still with another woman? And you obviously care for or even love this other woman that you have been with and asked to marry so how going backwards be what you want? I understand that is the mother of your children but I think its more now because you cant have her that you want her. You're confusing your ex and your new girlfriend and probably your kids. I think you need to really need to picture your future and who is in it and work towards that goal. My husband has been back and forth between myself and his ex for so long and it is emotionally draining and damaging. The only way to stop the cycle is for someone to step up to the plate and commit to what they want.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

set her free, she deserves better


----------



## sweetpie (Jan 5, 2012)

set her free? ex? current girlfriend?


----------



## ducksauce (Nov 24, 2011)

You can't make her love you teh same way anymore, you burned that bridge a few times already. Let her go and move on. You'll both be better off.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Let your wife go, she had a good and forgiving heart, your going to destroy it with your selfish and hateful behavior........she deserves a life with a man that will love, RESPECT, and cherish her like she deserves. Give her that gift, the gift of the opportunity to find a good man to live life with and to grow old with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Dude, you are a serial cheater. You need to realize this. If you do get back with your ex wife, don't marry her again. This way you aren't breaking vows when you cheat again.

I mean, you are cheating on your current girlfriend too. You see a pattern here? You are not someone who should be married.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

You really need to completely fix what is broken inside you.

Do that before you try and fix what you have done to others.

You are like a wrecking ball going through peoples life's. You need to stop destoying before you can rebuild.

Go see a therapist, a pastor, or someone that can help you get your head back on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What a convoluted mess. 
You cheated on her 4x, asked her for a divorce and left her to go live with some other chick.
All the while, she starts to move on with her life and begins dating someone and you get your boxers in a wad and tell her you are not ok with that, so she stops (why, I have no clue, considering you ar eliving w/ one of your OW). So then you are sleeping with both the ex wife and the OW you live with and all three of you stayed at your ex's house under 1 roof....and now you are trying to win your ex back after you asked your OW to marry you?

Did I get that write?

Oh boy. You need to take a break from all women, all relationships and sort yourself out. It sounds like you have major issues.

Therapy, baby.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> *You are like a wrecking ball going through peoples life's*.


Excellent post and spot on

:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

You sound like a control freak to me.

You made your choice, now live with it. 
Let her go and enjoy her life - realise that she deserves her right to make choices and that you no longer have any say in what those choices are.

You really need to clear your head out and sort those problems that cause you to act is such a destructive and selfish way.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I think he said he stayed at his exW's house for 3 nights. They don't live there. They came for a visit so he could see his kids. But not that any of that really matters. This is f'd up.


----------



## eyewonder (Jan 5, 2012)

If you are thinking 
"does my ex still love me?" because of the circumstances, you are still considering that you go back with her. However,t it shows from the start that it was you who made the mistakes of cheating. She has been hurt for many times. It is also not right that you try to use your current girlfriend to forget about her. You are hurting another person. You should clean yourself up before you move on to another relationship.


----------



## beenbetrayed (Oct 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Therapy, baby.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Train.wreck.

Just divorce your wife and then you can go be a cad.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, OP, but you are really selfish. You need to figure yourself out before you even think about messing up your ex's life again. Let her go so she can be with someone who will treat her as more than just a plaything. In the meantime, try and think about this situation a little bit more rationally so that instead of manipulating people into getting what you want out of them, you actually try to make a meaningful relationship with some of them. You are trying so hard to get what you want out of everyone that you are just not even being honest with yourself. I agree with the wrecking ball comment. I also agree that you need some therapy. I'm not trying to be cruel, but you clearly don't even see that you are behaving really badly here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, you need to leave your ex alone. She deserves a lot better. And stop causing problems with her and her new boyfreind. If you did not want your ex-wife with another man, you should have stayed faithful to her.

You need counseling to figure out why you keep cheating.. why you cannot behave like a man but instead act like an out of control boy.


----------

